# copyright-frage



## Shiivva (10. März 2002)

also worum es geht:
ich würde gern so eine "special"site über mein lieblingslied, was schon von tausend leuten gecovert wurde, machen. und dann wäre es natürlich schön, wenn man sich die jew. stücke auch kurz anhören könnte...

"vorbild": bei amazon kann man sich manchmal kurze stücke von songs anhören. haben die wohl die lizensrechte dafür "gekauft" oder ist das, wie die das machen, legal?
dürfte ich das auch?

d.h. ich hab die mps, würde dann daraus, kleine .rm-s machen... wäre das legal?


----------



## shiver (12. März 2002)

eine sehr gute frage.. vielleicht findest du auf der website der gema etwas, ich weiss es leider auch nicht.

aber ich denke die gema wäre da die erste "anlaufstelle".


----------



## AKM<2b> (13. März 2002)

also bei der gema hab ich auch schon gesucht... nischt.
Viel Spaß... würde mich auch ma interressieren

2b


----------



## Shiivva (13. März 2002)

hab inzwischen folgendes auftreiben können:

"Auch Musikstücke sind natürlich urheberrechtlich geschützt. Sie dürfen deshalb ohne Einwilligung des Urhebers oder Nutzungsberechtigten insbesondere nicht vervielfältigt werden. Verboten ist es dabei auch, kleinere Stücke daraus anzubieten. Eine Urheberrechtsverletzung liegt immer schon dann vor, wenn das angespielte Stück für Dritte wiedererkennbar ist. Die Vorstellung, man dürfe bis zu drei Takten oder sieben Sekunden auch ohne Genehmigung wiedergeben, hält sich zwar hartnäckig, ist aber falsch. Auch ein "ta-ta-ta-tam" reicht unter Umständen aus, um Urheberrechte zu verletzen." 

d.h. von jedem die Rechte anfordern :/


----------



## AKM<2b> (13. März 2002)

Na dann verfass schon mal den Rundbrief...

2b


----------



## Shiivva (13. März 2002)

das Problem ist, dass viele Interpreten des Songs nicht sooooo berühmt sind, d.h. die Plattenfirma usw. nicht sooooo einfach herauszufinden sein wird...na ja...


----------



## AKM<2b> (13. März 2002)

dann musst du dir mal überlegen, wie lange die Plattenfirma braucht um dich zu finden und dir zu sagen das du was illegales tust. Das wird wahrscheinlich nie geschehen. Also ich glaub mir wär das ja egal. und wenn wer was sagt machstes halt wieder runter. 

Aber naja... 

2b


----------



## dfd1 (16. März 2002)

Zudem geht für die Firma viel mehr Geld von den MP3-Dateien aus dem Internet verloren...
Und so lange es nicht das ganze Lied ist, wird sich wahrscheinlich niemand beschweren


----------

